# Best for Cigar Pairing | 1899 Terrantez



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

1899 Terrantez Madeira at 3:00 AM. What could be more sublime on a beautiful night with a cigar? After a night of drinking port, a move to Madeira was a welcome one. The acid in Madeira makes every puff just perfect!


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

You seem to be drinking well. 

Ever try a '72 Toro Albala Pedro Ximenez? Probably the best libation I ever had to go perfectly with a strong cigar. Or simply poured over a french vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Dude... that's gotta be great.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:dr

O man that looks great


----------

